# Lindsay LaVanchy, Shireen Lai, etc - Initiation (2020) UHD 1600p Web



## zorg (29 Juni 2021)

Lindsay LaVanchy, Shireen Lai, etc - Initiation (2020) UHD 1600p Web

w/Isabella Gomez, Betsy Hume, etc



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 13.2 Mb/s
Length : 912 MiB for 9 min 41 s 457 ms

Video #0 : HEVC at 13.0 Mb/s
Aspect : 3832 x 1600 (2.395) at 23.976 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 161 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/3e3c8f2f5bd60/25178INiT.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/88da7d3423e87acc33b6e9130d7da2f0/25178INiT.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/funpi42iqnyq

(pass: hef)​


----------



## Dharmagreg (29 Juni 2021)

Film für Kino:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (29 Juni 2021)

nicht schlecht


----------

